# Praying Mantis



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Praying mantis in my yard last week, very unusual for Evanston Wyoming.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice pic. I get about 15,000 of those in my backyard every fall. They're usually smaller than that one though.  _(O)_ -)O(- :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fatbass, This little fella bit me! So I put him in the garden where the horned toads live.

he he he he


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jed said:


> Nice pic. I get about 15,000 of those in my backyard every fall. They're usually smaller than that one though.  _(O)_ -)O(- :|


This is the 1st I seen in Evanston


----------

